# Traffic on I-95- going  south



## cpnuser (Nov 8, 2009)

We may be on I-95 & I-4 going to Tampa the Saturday before Christmas.  Do you think the traffic will be bad?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2009)

Two (2) weeks age we travel I-95 south from Virginia to Myrtle Beach, SC and we experience no traffic problems on I-95.


----------



## ljwhit (Nov 8, 2009)

I doubt it will be any worse than any other Saturday.  Saturdays are better than workdays. Orlando is always heavy any day of the week.


----------



## Don (Nov 8, 2009)

The St. Petersburg Bowl, Tropicana Field, (Big East vs C-USA) is at 8pm that night.  Depending on who the teams are and where they are coming from, you might have problems.  Several years ago, Clemson was in a bowl game In Tampa and we were in the traffic from SC all the way down to I-10.  Traffic was horrendous.  We got off the interstates and on to Rt.301 S and it was better, but picked back up on I-75.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 8, 2009)

We own homes in both VA and FL and travel back and forth several times a year.  You never can tell about I-95 (or I-75).  One time can be bad and next time not so bad.  I would suspect around Orlando might be bad that time of year because of families going to Disney, etc.  We often get off and take 301 (watch out for speed traps) through the state.  We live on west coast near Tampa.

Nancy


----------



## erm (Nov 8, 2009)

We will be traveling from Massachusetts to Florida next Wednesday.  I'm concerned about traffic, especially around Washington, D.C. on Veterans' Day.  Anyone have a guess what it will be like?


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 8, 2009)

Most Federal workers are off that day so my guess is that the usual rush hours will be light.



erm said:


> We will be traveling from Massachusetts to Florida next Wednesday.  I'm concerned about traffic, especially around Washington, D.C. on Veterans' Day.  Anyone have a guess what it will be like?


----------



## erm (Nov 9, 2009)

DC is the worst part of the drive, so hopefully we won't run into too much commuter traffic.  Thanks for the insight, BigMatt.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 9, 2009)

CPN, where in Tampa area are you going?

Nancy


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 12, 2009)

The worst traffic I ever saw going down I-75 was the year we went the day AFTER Christmas. Nothing but snowbirds with travel trailers all day long. The trip was at least three to fours hours longer than normal.

Sheila


----------



## Nancy (Nov 12, 2009)

Sheila,

That is why we leave home on Christmas day and drive hard to get as far South as possible.  I-95 is equally bad on December 26.

Nancy


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.i95exitguide.com/


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 13, 2009)

Please check your weather forcast for today its has been raining cats and dogs the past two days on the east coast.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 13, 2009)

I4 is always HORRIBLE.  I95 is only bad most of the way.


----------

